# Approved!



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

We've just been approved through Austin German Shepherd Rescue! Now we are going to set up a time to meet the foster mom. She currently has two dogs we were interested in, so she said to bring Minnie with us and she who she gets along with best. I'm excited and nervous all at once. Any tips for bringing a new dog into your family? 

Thanks!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Congrats!!!!

Not really any tip since I've only done it twice. The only thing I always make sure to do is have the newcomers adjust to the resident dogs and not the other way around. So let's say if the dogs are getting too rowdy or the new dog is pestering the old dog and I need to separate the two, I would crate the newbie first.

Oh, and be sure to spend plenty of one on one time with the new dog so she/he will bond with you and not just to the Minnie.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

That's awesome! I'm an AGSDR volunteer and foster myself. Which two dogs are you meeting?


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

We're going to meet Sarge and Winter. I have to set up the meeting yet, but we're looking forward to it. We've never had a rescue dog before. Should be interesting!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Thats wonderful!!! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## SylvieUS (Oct 15, 2009)

Yay! Congrats so much! Good for you, adopting a rescue. We want pics when you choose! (ps, your foster mom knows her 'babies' she'll be able to guide you in the selection. thats what fosters are for


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Minnieski said:


> We're going to meet Sarge and Winter. I have to set up the meeting yet, but we're looking forward to it. We've never had a rescue dog before. Should be interesting!


Good luck with your selection! Sarge is gorgeous :wub: but I'm a bit partial to the sables. As others have said, it really comes down to which dog fits best with your situation. I'd advise you to meet as many dogs as you can before picking one.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Congrats!!!!! Can't wait to see pics of the new addition. 

I have never done anything special bringing a new dog home. I do the intial meeting on neutral ground tho to help defuse any "need" to protect home turf. Then I just bring everyone home. 

You might want to insure you have a crate and / or babygate to separate dogs if you need to. I would expect that your biggest problem will be slowing them down and getting them to rest after all the play. Make sure you existing dog gwets plenty of attention and perhaps feed first to avoid jealousy.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Did you adopt a dog?


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

Well, we were supposed to set up the meeting for this weekend, but dh is on a new schedule for the next two weeks where he's going to be working 12 hours, 7 days a week. We couldn't set up a meeting until three weeks from now, so the boys may be gone by then. I'm sad, but I also realized that dh isn't going to be as much help as I originally thought, and I think it's really important for him to be here while the new dog is getting settled.


----------

